# SV EOR! So good!



## sandyut (Aug 11, 2020)

I pulled a couple 1LB Eye of the Rounds and gave them a 24 hour bath at 131.  came out so feakin good!

these I rubbed and vac packed raw.  pulled and dropped frozen to the SV bath.  easy and awesome!  I dont have pics sorry.  been having roast beef samis all week.  Delish!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2020)

I know it's good . I have one cut into thirds , seasoned , vac'd and froze . Ready to drop whenever .


----------



## sandyut (Aug 11, 2020)

this is one of those preps that cant be beat!  pull, drop, go, and eat in a day.  Love it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I know it's good . I have one cut into thirds , seasoned , vac'd and froze . Ready to drop whenever .



I do the same thing!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Aug 11, 2020)

Same here but do halves and inject.  Last one I used French Onion soup.  Wonder if GFS prices for EOR here have stablized.  $3lb all the time in the day.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 11, 2020)

SmokinAl
   I think I first learned this from you - thank you


----------



## sandyut (Aug 12, 2020)

added a pic :)  this is the second block - first one is long gone


----------



## zwiller (Aug 12, 2020)

Oooh man that looks killer.  I am gonna try running lower now.  Wife likes "well done" so I run 135F but that just looks perfect.  I have not seared any yet, you guys?  Is there a flavor pickup or mainly presentation?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 12, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I have not seared any yet, you guys?


I havent yet, I want to, but havent had the time.  

I do want to try 130 for 24 hours then chill to 38, then smoke back up and maybe sear.  I have a tri tip seasoned and vacuumed up at the ready...looking for the window of opportunity fire that SV


----------



## sandyut (Aug 12, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Oooh man that looks killer.


and thank you!  these are very quickly becoming a fav of mine.  so much bang for the buck and nice and easy.  hits all the points I like at half the price of store roast beef.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I have not seared any yet, you guys? Is there a flavor pickup or mainly presentation?


I run at 132 . I seared the last one I did . Helps with the looks for sure . I think the smell of beef in a hot cast iron skillet adds to it . 











zwiller said:


> I am gonna try running lower now. Wife likes "well done" so I run 135F



Sam , you should try the soup / broth trick I use . Works  real good for sandwiches . 
Run at the temp you like medium rare . Then have the pot of broth or what ever just warm on the stove . Don't boil . Add her slices to the pot to further cook and take the color to where she likes it . 
This was beef knuckle  cooked rare then finished with beefy onion soup . I just poured the hot soup on the cold meat .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

sandyut said:


> added a pic :) this is the second block - first one is long gone


That looks fantastic . I agree one of my favorites .


----------



## zwiller (Aug 12, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I havent yet, I want to, but havent had the time.
> 
> I do want to try 130 for 24 hours then chill to 38, then smoke back up and maybe sear.  I have a tri tip seasoned and vacuumed up at the ready...looking for the window of opportunity fire that SV


Plan to do exactly the same here: SV and chill then try sear (HF torch) and smoking.  I'd also like to try a sear pre SV.  And I am not kidding I am gonna hit it HARD on the sear.  Excited, GFS is showing EOR for $3/lb.  I will try and post my results when I get to them.  

EOR is a favorite here too and in fact these are 90% of the reason I got into SV.  Rich's 

 chopsaw
 canadian marindaded pork loin is like the other 10%   and in fact going to grill one (made into chops) tonight. Like DUH. Forgot about the broth trick! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## dr k (Aug 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I run at 132 . I seared the last one I did . Helps with the looks for sure . I think the smell of beef in a hot cast iron skillet adds to it .
> View attachment 458184
> View attachment 458185
> 
> ...


That beefy onion soup pkg is a great idea to vac seal with the meat during the cook. Sugar and Spice brand spices that come in like 2oz pkgs that you refill spice bottles with has a dehydrated chopped vegetable pkg I add half the pkg to the packet of onion soup. It's like the dried soup starter without seasoning. The 24+ hour cooks rehydrates it and there the size and tenderness of the dehydrated onion in the soup packet. It can be left in or strained for a vegetable beef broth. Kroger used to have this but got away from the pkg spices but I think I saw pkg spices at Hyvee. I'm out and need to find some.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2020)

dr k said:


> dehydrated chopped vegetable pkg I add half the pkg to the packet of onion soup. It's like the dried soup starter


I've been doing the dried soup packs vac'd up , and even a packet of dried ranch and salad peppers for a Mississippi type of roast . 
That's a great idea with the dehydrated veg . I have a package for gumbo . No seasoning . I'll have to do a Cajun style .


----------

